# 2013 Polar Bear Run Pictures



## semojetman (Feb 9, 2013)

2013 Polar Bear Run


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2013)

so cool! Looks like it was a blast.


----------



## semojetman (Feb 9, 2013)

It was alot of fun.

Had great weather. 

It was a great gathering of tin boats and we even let a couple glass jets come along.


----------



## AllOutdoors (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks like fun! Plenty of good looking boats too. =D>


----------



## riverracer (Feb 15, 2013)

More pictures from the Polar Bear Run!


----------



## Paul Marx (Feb 15, 2013)

Looks like fun . What the heck do you put on that boat to keep the shine like that ?


----------



## semojetman (Feb 15, 2013)

Mine is just polished up and then coated with Sharkhide metal protectant.

I just dont mine, so i cant give testimonial on how long it lasts, but ive heard it lasts for quite awhile. Everybody gives Sharkhide an A+ on quality


----------

